# Heavyocity's summer sale! up to 50% off



## Heavyocity Media (Jul 22, 2013)

*Award Winning Virtual Instruments — Now Up To 1/2 Off!*

Celebrate Summer with Heavyocity and save up to 50% Storewide. From July 22 through July 29th, stock up on the industry-leading hybrid and cinematic scoring tools, including the AEON Collection, Evolve, the Evolve Mutations Bundle, and the critically-acclaimed Damage.

BROWSE THE SALE HERE


----------



## tmm (Jul 22, 2013)

You guys had to do this while I was thinking long and hard about AEON vs Zebra 2 vs Omni. AEON was my #1 choice, but I was about to purchase Zebra due to cost. You just eliminated that issue  Thanks!


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 22, 2013)

freaking ey. i just bought Aeon like 2 weeks ago at full price 
grrrr


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey gsilbers,

Shoot us an email at [email protected] with your invoice number and we'll see if we can sort you out.

Thanks for your support,
The Heavyocity Team


----------



## tmm (Jul 22, 2013)

Downloading AEON as I type =o


----------



## dariusofwest (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for the sale! Just bought Evolve Mutations 2 as my first lib from you guys! YAY!


----------



## snowleopard (Jul 22, 2013)

Screaming good deal!


----------

